# 9600GT or GTS 250?



## linkin

I was going to get a 9600gt but i got outbid...

here is what i'm bidding on now:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270430150906&viewitem=&salenotsupported

and here is a link comparing all nvidia cards, and it looks like the GTS 250 has about 15gb/s more bandwidth than the 9600gt.


----------



## bm23

the GTS250 is way better than the 9600gt, no doubt about that.


----------



## StrangleHold

THe GTS 250 is more or less the same thing as the 9800GTX+


----------



## linkin

cool, that means it can run crysis on max(?) settings @ 1024x768 all filters maxed too? Of course my other components would count. Don't discount the cpu, ima overclock it up to at least 2.6ghz.


----------



## CardboardSword

linkin93 said:


> cool, that means it can run crysis on max(?) settings @ 1024x768 all filters maxed too? Of course my other components would count. Don't discount the cpu, ima overclock it up to at least 2.6ghz.



Yeah, you aren't running Crysis on full settings. You'll run it with some half decent eye candy, but if you want a playable frame rate, max just isn't happening. Your processor, overclocked or not, will be a bottleneck and even without that, the GTS250 isn't THAT powerful. Not to dishearten you, there won't be many games you won't be able to run looking good and smooth, but don't aim too high.


----------



## Shane

go for the 250...although i dont know about it maxing crysis,might get some high settings on that res.


----------



## Intel_man

StrangleHold said:


> THe GTS 250 is more or less the same thing as the 9800GTX+



Yes it is.

The only noticeable difference is...

- shorter card.
- consumes less power (only one 6 pin molex)


----------



## Twist86

Yeah 250 is a great card and its small so it will fit.


----------



## bomberboysk

Also, if you dont win that, the 4850 is the ati card similar in performance to the gts250/9800gtx+. Might be able to get it cheaper than a gts250.


----------



## trapar

linkin93 said:


> cool, that means it can run crysis on max(?) settings @ 1024x768 all filters maxed too? Of course my other components would count. Don't discount the cpu, ima overclock it up to at least 2.6ghz.



I happen to have a GTS 250 and it works perfectly fine. I can play Crysis at the highest settings but the only problem I'm recently getting right now is that my NB overheats so I need to get myself some good thermal paste and replace it with the one that came with the heatsink.


----------

